# Not pregnant goat produces milk



## Tascha (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi, my doe is producing milk but is not pregnant. I have been milking her and she is giving me about a litre ,about 5 cups each day. I would, have not started milking her if she wouldn't enjoy it so much. 
But the last couple days I noticed a bit of blood on the bottom of the jar. Does she have mistitis . If though, do I have to treat her right away or can I just slowly dry her off. I like to get her bred by sept. And was trying to get her Dryden up anyways but she keeps producing. 
Anybody ever had that happening? 
I guess I should mention she is only. 2 years old and had one pregnancy last year January but lost her baby's do to the cold winter.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like she has a precious udder.
What breed is she?
The blood in the milk probably means there are broken capillaries. You can test for mastitus, I think it's called California milk test?
Is her udder hard & hot?


----------



## Tascha (Mar 17, 2014)

Is it bad to drink the milk when she has mastitis ? Her udder is not really hard or red but she does have a bit of blood in her milk now and then.
She is a oberhasli.where do you get a milk test done?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would test her milk to be on the safe side but it really sounds like broken blood vessels.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, 5 cups per day from a doe that's never kidded? Lucky you!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Wow, 5 cups per day from a doe that's never kidded? Lucky you!


She said she kidded last year but lost the kids due to cold weather. Not a precocious udder, just a long lactation.

To get her to dry up for rebreeding, don't milk her out completely each time and slowly milk less and less each day until she quits producing. It's best for her to have a break between milking and kidding again.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok, that makes sense lol! I'd love a precocious doe to give me 5 cup a a day


----------



## Tascha (Mar 17, 2014)

Well her udder was empty when I got her 2 month ago.she had a very crusty skin on it so I started cleaning it up each day a bit and noticed her teats where somewhat full ,because I just got her I was interrested to see how she would be doing with milking.Every once in a while I would give her a couple sqezes and after a few weeks she started to form an udder.I can only imagine how much milk she will produce after her next kidding.The best thing about her , I don't even need to tye her up
Still I wonder is it a false pregnancy or does every goat do that ? I bet not to many people have tried!


----------



## KATHLEEN GRECO (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi, All,
I just milked my goat for the first time since the nine years she has been living with me. Crazy! We noticed that her udders looked full. My schedule is quite full and it will not be easy adding another chore to my long list here on my farm. How does this happen? A friend says she has heard of it before. Can I milk her only once a day? Even that will add time to my long days here.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Could be a precocious udder, but at this age I'm thinking no. Check the milk for mastitis, even dry does can get it. How much did she give you over what period of time? You may not have to milk her out if she is precocious. Do test the milk. You do not want her to get overly engorged, but if she has mastitis you will need to milk out and treat. Take her temp. Is her udder hot or warm to touch? Any lumps? What color was the milk? Consistency?


----------

